# [USA/CAN] Nach Gewinnversprechen 160 Jahre Knast?



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2010)

Federal Bureau of Investigation - The Los Angeles Division: Press Release



> H. A. , 43, a resident of Vancouver, Canada  was convicted of 16  counts of fraud at his federal trial in Los Angeles Thursday afternoon,  for operating a fraudulent lottery scheme targeting mainly elderly  Americans
> (...)
> A. was arrested in Canada in 2005 by  members of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police without incident. A.  was released on bail after his arrest and, in December 2009, was  extradited to Los Angeles, approximately four years later.
> A. is scheduled  to be sentenced on July 12, 2010 in U.S. District Court in Los Angeles. * A. faces a maximum statutory penalty of 160 years in prison at  sentencing.*





Mastermind of Bogus Lottery Scheme Convicted | NBC Los Angeles

CANOE Lotteries! Winning Canadian Lottery Numbers - Lottery News: Man convicted in lottery scam

http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/...tery_scam_100511/20100511?hub=BritishColumbia


Nach 4 Jahren wurde der Mann nun den US-Behörden übergeben. Dabei geht es nur um einen Schaden von 600,000 US$


In Deutschland werden Millionenbetrüger auf Bewährung nach Mallorca entlassen, wie damals in Hamburg oder wie bei den Prozessen gegen die Flammkuchenableger - oder sie kriegen neue Nummern zur Abzocke von den Regulierern


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Juni 2010)

*AW: [USA/CAN] Nach Gewinnversprechen 160 Jahre Knast?*

In Deutschland reichen den Staatsanwälten bei Delikten aus der Wirtschaftskriminalität bereits die dämlichsten und haarsträubendsten Ausreden für eine Verfahrenseinstellung sowie ggf. für einen regelrechten Persilschein in Form eines offiziellen Rechtsgutachtens.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juni 2010)

*AW: [USA/CAN] Nach Gewinnversprechen 160 Jahre Knast?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> In Deutschland reichen den Staatsanwälten bei Delikten aus der Wirtschaftskriminalität bereits die dämlichsten und haarsträubendsten Ausreden für eine Verfahrenseinstellung


Das Schlimmste ist, dass zu vielen deutschen Staatsanwälten und Richtern nicht nur die Ausreden reichen, sondern dass diese Ausreden und Schutzbehauptungen zur Argumentation der Staatsanwälte und Richter werden.


----------

